# I need Gears



## lugnut (Jul 20, 2007)

I got the drawings for the little UPSHUR Farm engine today.  I ordered the back issues of the "Strictly I.C. That featured the little Farm engine.  I don't have any way to index the cutting of gears so I will buy those.  That is if I can find where to get them.  Two gears, The Crankshaft gear is: 48 pitch, 20° pressure angle, 30 teeth, .666 O.D.  The Cam gear is: 48 pitch, 20 ° pressure angle, 60 teeth, 1.291 O. D.   Both can be steel, brass or aluminum.  Any help would be appreciated. And I think after looking at the plans I'll need a bunch :shock: 
Thanks
Mel


----------



## Ralph (Jul 21, 2007)

Lugnut,
    I think you can get most any gear you can think of from this source.

http://www.bostongear.com/literature/lit_sections.asp?idLit=26


----------



## Ralph (Jul 21, 2007)

Mel,
  Did you check their list of local suppliers. They supply a lot of local hobby shops. You might be able to find what your looking for locally and not have to deal with them directly. Just a thought. Good luck !!!
                  Ralph


----------



## rake60 (Jul 21, 2007)

Have you checked *McMaster Carr*
They may have them.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 21, 2007)

*GREAT SITE!*
I like their pricing on 3" long pieces of cast iron, brass and aluminum stock.


----------



## olcowhand (Jul 25, 2007)

That is a great site!  Lots of goodies & very reasonable.


----------



## chuck rhoades (Jul 25, 2007)

try stock drive products also. they have all kinds.

https://sdp-si.com/eStore/


----------



## lugnut (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Chuck, I marked them in my favorites center
Mel


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 25, 2007)

Mel,

What does the Upshur look like?

Kenny


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link, Mel.

I am interested in doing a combustion engine but feel I need to do a couple of steam engines first to get my small tools in order.

Kenny


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 14, 2007)

I used smallparts a few months back to obtain some bits that aren't readily available in the UK.
They were great, got everything I needed, came to $45. Then came the crunch, $60 for shipping. It wasn't a great big package, about 10" x 8"  padded bag and weighed next to nothing.
At least the highwaymen in the UK had the decency to wear masks.

John


----------

